

An Evening with Elon Musk (at the Computer History Museum) - kunle
http://www.computerhistory.org/events/#an-evening-with-elon-musk

======
fuzzythinker
Working link: [http://www.computerhistory.org/events/upcoming/an-evening-
wi...](http://www.computerhistory.org/events/upcoming/an-evening-with-elon-
musk)

(# is prepended to 'an-' after page loads)

But, ya, it's sold out. It's pretty embarrassing to see _computer_ history.org
gives "Error(s) encountered:" in bright red when tickets are sold out, and it
updates the url to an invalid one after page loads.

------
callmevlad
> Error(s) encountered: All events are sold out.

Bummer.

